# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  नहीं करे कॉर्न फ्लेक्*स का सेवन

## Apurv Sharma

मधुमेह ऐसा रोग है जिसमें व्यक्ति को काफी परहेज से रहना पड़ता है। कार्नफ्लेक्स में शुगर लेवल को बढ़ाने के लिए रासायनिक स्वीटनर मिलाया जाता है जो सेहत के लिेए हानिकारक होता है। क्या आप जानते हैं कि प्रोटीन और विटामिन से भरपूर कार्नफ्लेक्स मधुमेह रोगियों के लिए नुकसानदायक होता है। मधुमेह के रोगियों को आहारों का सेवन करने से पहले बहुत सावधानी बरतनी पड़ती है। ताकि उनके रक्त में शर्करा की मात्रा का स्तर सामान्*य रहे। । इसके बारे में विस्*तार से बात करते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कॉर्न फ्लेक्स :- 

*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाई ग्*लाईसीमिक इंडेक्स :-* इससे पता चलता है कि कितनी तेजी से कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्*त आहार, ब्*लड शुगर लेवल को बढ़ा देते हैं। कार्न फ्लेक्*स का GI वैल्*यू 83 होता है, जो कि ब्*लड शुगर लेवल को तुरंत ही बढ़ाता है। ऐसे में अब आप खुद ही सोंच सकते हैं कि यह मधुमेह रोगियों के लिये कैसे अच्*छा हो सकता है।कार्न फ्लेक्*स में काफी कम प्रोटीन होता है। 1 कटोरा कार्न फ्लेक्*स खाने के बाद भी पेट पूरी तरह से नहीं भरता, जिससे बड़ी ही जल्*दी भूख लगने लगती है। फाइबर, शुगर लेवल और हार्ट की बीमारी के रिस्*क को रोकने में काफी मदद करता है। कार्न फ्लेक्*स बनाते वक्*त काफी सारा फाइबर नष्*ट हो जाता है, जिससे आप तक सही फाइबर की मात्रा नहीं पहुंच पाती।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*वजन को बढ़ाता है कॉर्न फ्लेक्स :-*मधुमेह ऐसा रोग है जिसमें व्यक्ति को काफी परहेज से रहना पड़ता है| मधुमेह की रोगियों के लिए बढ़ता वजन मौत के समान होता है।  कार्न फ्लेक्*स में शुगर, माल्*ट फ्लेवरिंग और कार्न सीरप होता है जिसमें फ्रक्*टोज़ का लेवल काफी अधिक होता है। तो अगर आप फ्लेवर वाला कार्न फ्लेक्*स खाते हैं, जिसमें सीरप मिली होती है, आपका वजन बढ़ा सकता है। यह एक रसायनिक स्*वीटनर होती है, जो पहले से ही कार्न फ्लेक्*स में मिली होती है, फिर उप्*पर से लोग इसमें और चीनी या शहद मिला लेते हैं। जिससे वजन बढ़ने लगता है। शोध में पता चला है कि कार्न फ्लेक्*स में आलू चिप्*स के मुकाबले ज्*यादा सोडियम की मात्रा मिली हुई होती है। यह हाई ब्*लड प्रेशर और दिल की बीमारी होने का रिस्*क बढाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सारांश :-

*सामान्य डायबिटिक व्यक्ति को अपने आहार में निम्न बातों का ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि वे थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर में कुछ खाते रहें। दो या ढाई घंटे में कुछ खाएं। एक समय पर बहुत सारा खाना न खाएं। और बहुत सावधान रहे , डॉक्टर की सलाह लेते रहे |

----------

